# Uber won't let me tip on a refunded fare



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I took a Pool ride from the Las Vegas airport. To avoid the airport fee and get a few miles closer to my destination I took the rental car shuttle bus. Then requested the ride to get picked up at the gas station across the street from the rental car facility to not get charged the airport fee. My savings were going towards the tip for the driver, since I wanted the driver to get the extra money instead of Uber. 
They still charged me the airport fee so I disputed it with Rohit. To my surprise I got a full refund, including my tip. I tried to add a tip on the refunded fare for the full amount pre-refund and the app would not let me. I now feel horrible. I think I would just say that I "lost" an item just so I'd get charged the $15 fee


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Tip in cash. You're in Vegas ffs


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I took a Pool ride from the Las Vegas airport. To avoid the airport fee and get a few miles closer to my destination I took the rental car shuttle bus. Then requested the ride to get picked up at the gas station across the street from the rental car facility to not get charged the airport fee. My savings were going towards the tip for the driver, since I wanted the driver to get the extra money instead of Uber.
> They still charged me the airport fee so I disputed it with Rohit. To my surprise I got a full refund, including my tip. I tried to add a tip on the refunded fare for the full amount pre-refund and the app would not let me. I now feel horrible. I think I would just say that I "lost" an item just so I'd get charged the $15 fee


Keep your tip.

If you're that worried about the airport fee, then you need the money more than your driver does.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Keep your tip.
> 
> If you're that worried about the airport fee, then you need the money more than your driver does.


The driver doesn't get the airport fee


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> The driver doesn't get the airport fee


I know.
I said you're worried about the airport fee, not the driver.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

You're learning all the tricks from the most atrocious pax we deal with: pool trip (with bags??!!), leaving airport on shuttle to avoid fee (and maybe avoid surge?), I think Cableguynoe is spot on -- you need the additional funds more than the driver.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

No pool rides here. They go into the stratosphere with they ping MY phone


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Somebody make sure this post gets archived.

A pax wants to tip their Uber driver...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I took a Pool ride.
> To avoid the airport fee
> Then requested the ride to get picked up at the gas station to not get charged the airport fee.
> They still charged me the airport fee so I disputed it with Rohit.


Let's see;

1) pool ride
2) avoid airport fee
3) request pickup off site
4) dispute airport fee

Sort of reminds me of this scene.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...7D920E805FAA79E5F0D17D920E805FAA7&FORM=VRRTAP


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I took a Pool ride from the Las Vegas airport. To avoid the airport fee and get a few miles closer to my destination I took the rental car shuttle bus. Then requested the ride to get picked up at the gas station across the street from the rental car facility to not get charged the airport fee. My savings were going towards the tip for the driver, since I wanted the driver to get the extra money instead of Uber.
> They still charged me the airport fee so I disputed it with Rohit. To my surprise I got a full refund, including my tip. I tried to add a tip on the refunded fare for the full amount pre-refund and the app would not let me. I now feel horrible. I think I would just say that I "lost" an item just so I'd get charged the $15 fee


As a driver, how can you take a pool ride knowing that drivers despise them?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Low-life behavior.



DevilShoez said:


> Somebody make sure this post gets archived.
> 
> A pax wants to tip their Uber driver...


He's a driver as well.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

The airport gets the fee, not Uber or the driver.And with upfront pricing, you will still be charged same price more than likely. So getting closer to your destination actually took money away from the driver. And you had the audacity to take a poo.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> The driver doesn't get the airport fee


How much is the fee?

Another possibility is kicking drivers out of the queue for a gas station pickup they probably ignored


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

In Vegas, it’s $3, going or picking up. Tho I am not sure if they include it with the upfront price quote.


----------

